# Beware!



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Friends of mine went to the Alexandria biblioteque and unknowing to them they had to leave their bags at the entrance with the security. When leaving they asked for their bags and the security couldn't find them. They reported the matter to the police.
Next day they had a call from a prof at thye university who said one of his students had their bags. His student was standing outsise the biblioteque when a women wearing niqab asked her to take care of the bags for a while and never came back. The student found a mobile phone inside and repoerted it to her prof who phoned my friends and gave them back their bags less some jewellery.


----------

